# Truck Tarps



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a tarp for my dump truck?I am looking for the kind the goes above the cab protector.
Thanks.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know what size your dump bed is, but here are some links for starters:

http://www.powercover.com/heavy_duty_dumps.html

http://www.donovan-ent.com/index.html

http://www.aeroindustries.com/products/easycover/index.cfm

http://www.tarp-it.net/

http://www.jimscanvas.com/DumpTruckWindUp.htm

http://www.truckhugger.com/dumptrucksystems/


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> I don't know what size your dump bed is, but here are some links for starters:
> 
> http://www.powercover.com/heavy_duty_dumps.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help,I will check them out.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the Bullet Series on my International 2500 series and it is a first class set-up all the way !!


----------

